# Cream Separator First-timer!



## baileybunch

Got my new cream separator in and finally got it all cleaned and put together! Whew! I am mechanically challenged and had a hard time digesting the instructions! Just getting the separator ready is so labor intensive! 

So, we ran 6 cups of fresh, strained milk through and "Woo Hoo!" got a half cup of very thick cream!  I put it in the freezer to save up.

I need advice or assurance since I have never seen this operation before...
A lot of the cream was caught in the cones within the "bowl" of the separator. Some was so thick is WAS butter! I used a rubber scaper to rescue all the extra cream left behind! Do I need to slow the motor down?

Also, the "skimmed" milk had a lot of thick foam (like meringue). Normal?

On average (and I know, some breeds/goats have more butterfat than others), what is the milk to cream ratio...as in how much milk run through the separator yeilds how much milk? So I know what I'm looking for.

How much cream yeilds how much butter? So, if I ever get enough, I will know when I can try to make some! :biggrin


----------



## Sondra

Well I know not much at all abt cream separators but I do remember my grandpa's big ole McCormic and the milk was foamy afterwards. However I would think that if you got butter in the separator then it is too fast. 
as for how much butter you get 1 cup cream will yield 1/2 cup butter and don't throw away the fluid left over as this is good buttermilk.


----------



## baileybunch

1 cup of goat cream? That's a pretty good yeild!! When I'm not feeding all the kids and a lamb, I'll try to separate more milk. I'm afraid to run out of whole milk for the babies right now. And I thought we'd have too much milk with three does freshened! Next year, I'll have to freshen more!


----------



## Sondra

in the cheese section Chisty said she gets 1 qt from a gal of milk so hope over there and read and ask your questions abt your machine.


----------



## Guest

You can run some skim through the separator at the end to get most of the cream off the discs. Then I run hot soapy water through to prewash.

Most separators have a setting for cream thickness. The quart of cream I get from a gallon is so think a spoon will stand in it! The Skim is foamy and after you chill it it tastes fine for drinking.

Christy


----------



## Guest

What kind of cream separators did y'all get? And is goat butter good? I would still like to get one one of these days. I love fresh cow butter ( not that I need it ) but was always afraid to spend the money on a separator and then not like the butter. Only thing I don't like about the goats.


----------



## Guest

I had a big old McCormic that was just too big so I bought a Novo. The Novo got a bad review from another board member but it works great for me. I would say that it is probably not dishwasher safe. I hand wash mine and the other person had some warpping from using the dishwasher. 

Christy


----------



## Rambar Ranch

The butter from goat cream tastes much the same as fresh cow milk butter. Only difference is your butter will be white instead of being yellowish like it is with using cow cream.
Ray


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

how much does the novo cream separator cost?
Becky


----------



## baileybunch

Well, I did read the "bad review" and then read the website and emailed the guy at Novo. He is very good at responding. He said in the three years that he has been selling the NOVO the only complaint he had gotten was about warped parts. I decided to try it. It cost $310 which includes shipping directly from Novo website. I have only used it once and I'm happy with it. I handwash everything anyway. 

Christine! How did you ever get to be so savvy?! I will follow your advice. I was a little disappointed with all of the work involved....using a rubber scraper in the 11 cones to save the cream! But your way sounds so much easier! Thanks!


----------



## Twillingate Farm

Yes, Chris is definitely a wealth of information and thus, a resource to cherish. I'm wondering if anybody has any experience with the Coburn separator. I like the fact that it is mostly stainless steel versus plastic and the price seems to be only slightly higher than the Novo at $389.
My 100 year old De Laval #4 Junior has finally worn out and I'm looking for a reliable replacement. Can't decide whether to go electric or manual either?!?


----------



## Twillingate Farm

Well, being the impulsive sort.... I did it! I ordered the electric version from Allivet after hunting down and reading several revue threads on both this forum and HT.
I think I'll actually be looking forward to those 5 am milking sessions merely to get to use the separator again (without having to crank my heart rate up over 120) :lol


----------



## baileybunch

Goody! What is "HT"? I've meant to ask several times. I've only gotten to use my separator the one time. Most of our milk is going to the kids right now. Can't wait to wean those suckers!


----------



## buckrun

My husband is a butter boy (and naturally skinny to boot) and I have wanted a separator so we can quit buying butter by the cart load and watching people give us funny looks and ask if we have a bakery and such.... I would like to know how you like the stainless model-was it rated for dishwasher?

Help me understand this Please~
If you get a quart of cream from a gallon of milk it would yield a pint of butter?
That seems a great deal ! Of course it will vary from goat to goat but is that close to what everyone is getting? For some reason I was thinking much less yield because of butterfat ratings of 3 to 5 percent. 5% of a gallon is not anywhere near that so I guess I am not understanding! 
More info welcome
thanks!
Lee


----------



## Guest

Lee, cream is not 100% butterfat 

Half and half (10.5–18% butterfat) 
Light, coffee, or table cream (18–30% butterfat) 
Medium cream (25% butterfat) 
Whipping or light whipping cream (30–36% butterfat) 
Pegs of cream (15-20% butterfat) 
Heavy whipping cream (36% or more) 
Extra-heavy or manufacturer's cream (38–40% or more), generally not available at retail except at some warehouse stores.

Christy


----------



## buckrun

Thanks! I knew that cream was not 100 percent butter fat but i thought that butter was.
I was trying to figure a yield on butter from cream or per gallon of milk to see how quickly a separator would pay for itself.
Lee


----------



## Guest

The American standard for butter is 80% butterfat, European butter is 83% and some gourmet butters are as high as 85%.

Christy


----------



## baileybunch

You are too smart, Christy!


----------



## Little Moon

Susie, HT is another forum - Homesteading Today. I hope this link works - a lot of members and a pretty diversified group of topics. For the most part a pretty good place to get info of the "hands on" nature. A wealth of information, and occasionally  an argument. Many of the goat forum are also members there - it is how I found out about the DGI forum. Man I love this place.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/

Anne


----------



## Twillingate Farm

Gee Susie, sorry I took so long to get back to this thread... Thanks Anne for answering her question re HT. 
The Coburn (India) separator came in yesterday and I got to try it out last night. 1.5 gallons of milk gave me about a pint of heavy cream. I raise toggenburgs and Boers so the butterfat probably isn't as high as you'd get with other breeds (Nubians etc.) but I'm really happy with the separator. It cleans up easily and everything that touches milk (but the spouts) is made of stainless steel. Not the highest level of workmanship I've seen regarding the forming of the stainless but then again, I've been called a compulsive perfectionist.
Since we drink about 1.5 gallons of skim milk per week and use several pounds of butter in baking, we decided that the machine will be paid for in about two to two and a half years. And that's at today's prices, who knows where they'll be going this year! As soon as the babies stop consuming nearly all the remaining milk every day, we'll be able to help out our children and their children too.
All in all, I feel better knowing I can get spare parts for this one rather than wondering where I'll find them for my 100 year old machine.


----------

